# Tumbleweed tiny houses



## DregeDE (Jun 25, 2012)

So I was shared this by someone special to me (yea the ruthless Diagaro has people deemed 'special')
I thought it was cool, Dunno about buying one for 10's of 1000's of $'s er building one for half that - try like building one for a few hundred dollars, I think I'd want to make the eve semi colapsable so as to make it less top heavy and make for better underpass clearence - I'm alwase freaked out about having tall vehicles.




















Beats the shit outta some shitty trailer or RV that is barely thicker than a popcan filled with beauty bark.

A vid for you techno retards


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Jun 25, 2012)

This is fucking amazing. I want one!


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 25, 2012)

Great idea, but it has become un-American to not pay property tax, to not have a big house and to not have a permanent physical address.

It is shiny though, and that IS American.

I wish there were more un-Americans. 

Witness a nation stupified by its haughtiness.


----------



## Ekstasis (Jun 26, 2012)

Shiny is bad.... Need to get crust on your tiny house?? Lol. They have some cool tiny houses. I love the creative use of space and the artistic aspects. Have you seen pedal powered houses? http://thistinyhouse.com/2009/pedal-powered-tiny-homes/


----------



## DregeDE (Jun 26, 2012)

I am contemplating the possibility of something like this on a 4 cylinder chasis - Imagine a 2 bedroom class A motor home with 4 cylinder, 5 speed 4 wheel drive. now imagine it as a diesel or even biodiesel!
My chevy luv is a 3/4 ton chassis, they made 4 cylinder diesels, and I think they also had 4x4's at some point. Point is you don't need a huge gas guzzeling vehicle to move a living space around with you, and you don't have to live out of a trunk.


----------



## DregeDE (Jun 26, 2012)

Look what google grings up
http://cheaprvliving.com/BuildYourOwnCamper.html
Why have I not found this site yet?!?!?


----------



## DregeDE (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 22, 2012)

Can I get that in a pocket sized version?


----------



## DregeDE (Jul 22, 2012)

They make em, its called an emergency poncho or a 45 gallon trash bag.


----------



## ped (Jul 23, 2012)

The Ecco concept zero emission mobile living solution.


http://www.behance.net/gallery/Ecco/1378105


----------



## DregeDE (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 1, 2012)

With a house payment like that I can now afford to work for minimum wage.


----------



## Rail Tye (Nov 9, 2012)

!


----------

